# Albino boa morphs



## bampoisongirl

ok, i am trying to study these as i am getting into them and have just bought a male het for snow boa.

i understand that Kahl was produced by Peter Kahl in '96? and that sharp snows were recently produced by blumenboas, and moonglows are recently new, aren't they hypo snows?

i just want to know what the difference is between them all, how u get them. just basically how to understand boa morphs and how to produce them for my future breeding projects.

any help is appreciated


----------



## paulh

1996 sounds right for the first captive bred Kahl albinos.

Snow is a combination of albino and anerythristic. A Kahl snow has a pair of Kahl albino mutant genes and a pair of anerythristic mutant genes. A Sharp snow has a pair of Sharp albino mutant genes and a pair of anerythristic mutant genes.

Moonglow is a combination of salmon (AKA hypo), albino (usually Kahl albino), and anerythristic. A moonglow has a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene, a pair of albino mutant genes and a pair of anerythristic mutant genes. 

There are two anerythristic mutants, and possibly three. I don't know which is most commonly used to produce snows and moonglows.

To make a snow, each parent has at least one albino mutant gene and at least one anerythristic mutant gene. The following matings produce snows:

snow x snow --> all snows
snow x albino het anerythristic --> 1/2 snow
snow x anerythristic het albino --> 1/2 snow
snow x het albino het anerythristic --> 1/4 snow
albino het anerythristic x albino het anerythristic --> 1/4 snow
albino het anerythristic x anerythristic het albino --> 1/4 snow
albino het anerythristic x het albino het anerythristic --> 1/8 snow
anerythristic het albino x anerythristic het albino --> 1/4 snow
anerythristic het albino x het albino het anerythristic --> 1/8 snow
het albino het anerythristic x het albino het anerythristic --> 1/16 snow

My assumption is that Kahl albino is the albino mutant in snows. To make Sharp snows, change the albino mutant gene in each mating above to the Sharp albino mutant gene.

Crossing a Kahl albino boa to a Sharp albino boa does not produce albino boa babies. It produces normal-looking babies that are double het (het Kahl albino and het Sharp albino).

To make moonglow, use the list of matings to make snow. Add a salmon//normal gene pair to one parent. It doesn't matter which parent. And divide the fraction of snow babies by 2. For example, het albino het anerythristic x salmon het albino het anerythristic --> 1/32 snow.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bampoisongirl

ok lol i am really confused. to make it simpler for me, i have a normal common female, 2 het for snow males and a het for albino female. what would i get from these, and also would i need any more to get albinos and snows? thanks


----------



## Ssthisto

You need at least one female who is or carries Anerythristic but preferably a het Anery AND Albino female.

In the animals you have, you can produce Albinos who are possible het Anerythristic - but that's about it. Otherwise you'll be producing a load of "possible het snows"... and if your goal is to produce a Snow you really need a female who carries the same genes as your males.


----------



## Mason

Firstly it's important for your to realise your boas are POSS het snow. My understanding of that particular pair is they are POSSIBLE het albino POSSIBLE het anery.

To make snows you need both of them to be 100% het albino AND 100% het anery. Your boas could be het albino, het anery, both or neither! Please don't forget that the pair you have might not be het albino or het anery at all as (I think) there were produced by breeding double het nows together, meaning you only have poss hets, not 100% hets.

To make albino you need albino on both sides so:

albino x albino
het x albino 
het x het

are the combinations to produce albino, anery is exactly the same, snow is exactly the same except both parents must carry BOTH albino AND anery.

Jon will correct me vbut i'm pretty ure your guys are 66%'ers so what you have is:

Common boa (BCI) 66% possibly het for albino, 66% possibly het for anery.

this means that there is a 33% chance it's not carrying albino and a 33% chance it's not carrying anery. you will not know which genes they carry (if any) until they have been bred together or bred to a visual albino, anery or snow (don't forget only the same strain of albino must be used).

So to make any visual morph out of your pairing you need both snakes to be 100% het for the same gene. If they are both het albino you'll get albinos, if they are both het anery you'll get anerys if they are both het for both albino and anery then you'll get albinos, anerys and snows.


----------



## TheCharmer

I think your best move if your hoping to produce snows is to trade one of your male snow hets for a female het for snow. Or mabey keep both males and buy a new famale 100% het snow. (there actually double hets but i wont confuse you with all that now).


----------



## bampoisongirl

lol i will be purchasing a new female then! thanks


----------



## Mason

you need to drop jon a PM and ask him EXACTLY what the snakes you've brought are. Ignore "snow" completely for now and view it correctly as two seperate genes. you need to fill in the blanks as "poss het snow" could be any one of about 6 options


BCI xx% het albino xx% het anery

Now fill in the blanks!


----------



## carisma02uk

these are from two double het adults, both 100% het for anery and albino,

the litter produced as im aware 1 snow 2albinos three anerys and 6 normals hence 4 out of the 6 will be het for albino, 4 out the 6 will be het for anery, all 6 could be het for something depending on how the genes are spread out throught the 6...

so your animals are 66% poss het albino and 66% poss het anery.. ive have one from the same litter but also have a female anery het albino from another litter.. you have a poss het albino female too, that you can pair one of these males off to, in the hope to produce some nice albinos!..

good luck but be paitent 3years is a long time but worth the wait entirely..
Jon


----------

